# Mini Golden Retriever??



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Likely a 'comfort golden' - golden cocker cross. Would not be registered, might want to tell them that.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know. I've never heard of them. But, I'm still trying to figure out what a "Comfort Golden" is.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont think there is a ¨mini golden¨ I bet she is just small. But, you know people use the word mini all the time as a way to sell and make the price higher.....poor little girl, hopefuly she goes to a great home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

No such thing!

We were invited to a friend's house to watch last week's playoff football game. A lady there asked what type of dog Gibbs was, a lab perhaps? Ok, he's a puppy, doesn't have a ton of feathering, but he's a golden. She must not know much about goldens or dogs, I thought. Then she tells me, "Oh! I have a mini golden doodle at home..." I wanted to smack her. One, for believeing and buying into a falsity and two, because shouldn't she KNOW what a golden retriever looks like if her dog's mother was one? LOL Ahhhhhhhhhh, STUPID PEOPLE! The mother was a golden and the dad was a miniature poodle. She talked a lot about F1, F1b, I just about exploded. My husband said my face was one of disgust and anger. LOL, I hope she got the message!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> Likely a 'comfort golden' - golden cocker cross. Would not be registered, might want to tell them that.


Oh, but the Continental Kennel Club would be more than happy to register her.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can get on such a rant about all these hybrids until it is a forbidden subject at my house. But this morning I've been up since 4:30 (couldn't sleep) sweeping, mopping, dusting, and vacuuming. Now, a hairless Golden Retriever I might consider. LOL. Just kidding, just kidding, just kidding!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

This is the add....
There is some pictures that i will try to add, but i might not be able to...


Presenting CCGC TEDSTRAUGHAN'S ALL RYLED UP. CKC REGISTERED GOLDEN RETRIEVER TEEN!!! This is a very rare opportunity to own a CKC registered pre trained *Mini Golden retriever* PUREBRED. Her full grown weight is only 40 pounds and approximately 16 inches at the wither!!! Rylee will come with an open breeding contract and comes with a health guarantee for up to 24 months of age. Rylee is no ordinary Mini Golden retriever puppy!!! She is extremely intelligent and was clicker trained since birth. She Received her first RECOGNIZED obedience title at 6 months old which was her Canadian Canine Good Citizen. She passed with flying colors on all levels. She also has her main training to pass her CD and most to pass a CDX. She is currently owned and trained by a positive reinforcement dog trainer.

Then the add goes on to list the things she knows.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Just to make things clear I do not buy into this. When I first say this add last night it made me so mad that somone would think that there is such thing as a Mini Golden Retriever. Might I add that I ABSOLUTLY FLAT OUT REFUSE to call and Golden Retriever cross with a Poddle what others call them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh man. Yea when i was back in grade 10 and looking at dogs i found adds like that online and showed my parents with disgust. People will do anything for a quick buck, and some people actually buy into it. Idiots. I personally think (like i said in the mini aussie thread) any 'mini' form of a breed that is bred to be quite large, is a fake money scam.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Our sons friend had said she is getting a "Miniature Goldendoodle"! You guessed it, GR x Toy Poodle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

mixed breeds/pure breads are always a 'topic' when our family all gets together.

my uncle swears up and down that purebread dogs come with all sorts of inbred problems and 'thats why oliver (our cavilier) has so many health problems' :doh:

i tend to disagree and favor the pure breads.



The article to me sounds like someone is trying to pull a fast one. they cant possibly be that dumb. they want to make it sound appealing for people thinking of a smaller dog :no: poor thing. i hope it finds a loving home.


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

I always joke that Sadie is a minature golden retriever (Just because she has lost a lot of puppy looks, but isn't full grown yet), but I cannot imagine being suckered into buying one. It's so sad that there are people who do stuff like this. Sad for the dogs sad for the people who buy into it.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i couldnt resist a google search to see what came up

Home 

*shakeing head* :S


----------



## Topi (Dec 8, 2010)

Unbelievable!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

My neighbour told me of some "miniature" breeding programs that have ended in dogs having to be put down because their brains continued to grow outside the capacity of their skulls, and others were bred for shorter legs but ended up with massive skin folds as a result.

People are playing with nature and not realising that changes like this (getting smaller) would normally happen over many many generations, not just one. 

She told me that whilst pure-breeds are in fact cross bred at some point in their history, this was done for producing a dog that would be able to "do" things such as retrieving etc. Now, being bred for looks and money, it changes the whole game and it's hurting our dogs. It also seems to be a bit of pot luck as to what kind of "look", "temperament" you end up with.

Personally, I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I wonder why, if you want a smaller golden retriever you wouldn't cross purebred goldens who are on the smaller side. I know Jamie's mom was small and Jamie is on the small side. None of the puppies in his litter can be bred (by a responsible breeder who wants to be able to register the pups) but someone could look for good goldens who are lacking in size only and breed a smaller golden in a few generations. 

Not that I am advocating that but if you want a smaller golden it would make more sense to me than crossing with a cocker spaniel. Cocker spaniels are great pets; if you want a smaller dog get a purebred cocker spaniel.

There was a mini goldendoodle ($2000) in Jamie's obedience class. She was a cute little dog but she looked exactly like a mixed breed dog my sister paid $25 for 25 years ago!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Found this website as I was googling mini golden retrievers. ABOUT Mini GR

Interesting!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

It's painful to think that people are going to buy into that. Why not breed a teacup golden that fits into a purse? Give me a break!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Whenever I talk to someone who's bought an overpriced mutt, I always say something about meeting a pound dog the week before that looks exactly like it. Ok not always true, but it seems to make them think that maybe they've been ripped off. And in some cases it's pretty true, there are some dogs on petfinder that look like they could be doodles, and let's face it, some 'breeders' out there look on kijiji for free intact dogs to breed.....


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

I know that Goldendoodles, and labrodoodles do come in different sizes, depending on the poodle you breed them with. The thing is, I don't know if you can truly label them 'mini' until they grow up. Especially with the lab and golden in them.


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

Susan6953 said:


> Not that I am advocating that but if you want a smaller golden it would make more sense to me than crossing with a cocker spaniel. Cocker spaniels are great pets; if you want a smaller dog get a purebred cocker spaniel.


This is what I don't understand? There's nothing wrong with wanting a smaller dog, but why wouldn't you just get a purebred of something smaller that suits your needs? It makes no sense to me to go out and spend a huge amount of money on someone's backyard project?


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a mini-golden. Her name is Mirabelle and she's only 50ish pounds at a year and a half old. She's also a certified midget and built like a sherman tank.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Braccarius said:


> I have a mini-golden. Her name is Mirabelle and she's only 50ish pounds at a year and a half old. She's also a certified midget and built like a sherman tank.


I can beat that! My adult male, AKC registered Golden is 43 lbs soaking wet and about 21" at the withers. He's not a "mini Golden." He's just small. (Although I jokingly call him my "pocket Golden.")


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

my female is only 34lbs. and she's 9 months old as of tomorrow. and no she's not underweight. shes a midget.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, don't know what to say about the last three comments above........Are you guys talking about puppies?
Anyway, years ago, when I was working in a vet clinic in Michigan, some of the techs were talking about mini labs coming out as a breed. They were suppose to look like labs but with short legs,also called midgits. Okay.........
Well, I never saw one.
I really hate the thought that some idiot is purposely breeding something they call a "mini" golden. I don't much care for a golden doodle either. I understand somewhat an accidental breeding but the purposely crossing of two different breeds ruffles my feathers. Yes, goldens and a lot of other breeds were created by cross breeding different breeds. But now, they are an established breed with standards and should remain that way. But that is my opinion.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I was told that some service dogs are bred smaller in order to fit into tight spaces.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*well i guess it's just a simple golden who ended up being small or the pup has dwarfism ... well i never had a dog before & there arent no rules in india for buying a dog ... & i guess i fell a victim to puppy milling  

my nishka now 7 months looks like a mini golden too ..after everything my vet gave her 1 ml dose groth hormones & it did work till some extent but still she looks quite small 
*


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*this is ver nishka stands right now at 7 months and a few days ...
she's around 45 pounds & stand 20-21 inches 
*


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I did a google search on mini Golden Retriever and there's a breeder in Montana(I think). What I read on her web site seems like it's a combo of cocker spaniel and Golden. They the end up with small Goldens that they breed to make mini goldens.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I HAD SOMEONE TELL ME THERE WAS MINI GOLDENS, NOW, i my very special ability, to say it like it is,i told her what i thought of that!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

morbidangel said:


> *this is ver nishka stands right now at 7 months and a few days ...
> she's around 45 pounds & stand 20-21 inches
> *


That isn't that small for a 7 month old puppy. She has a beautiful face!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

crayola_sky said:


> i couldnt resist a google search to see what came up
> 
> Home
> 
> *shakeing head* :S


I just quickly read this over... it's like they're trying to build a new breed!! The multitude of breeds in the canine species took hundreds, if not more, of years to evolve and they're trying to breed mini versions of large dogs in a few years? Not healthy for the puppies or the breed in general. What a shame.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow.. They don't even look like goldens when they mini them.lthey look like cocker mixes.. Can't believe what some people do..and in the name of Jesus too. That one link was too funny.. Really talking about the "credibility" of a registery.. C'mon now..what about what you are doing..like this isn't a setup to take people's money and putting two different breeds of dogs together and not doing any health clearances! Also, trying to do mini labs too but turns out they "can't" but yet will give someone all their dogs and "knowledge" so they can give a try! Outrageous!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

'this is ver nishka stands right now at 7 months and a few days ...
she's around 45 pounds & stand 20-21 inches'

In India many goldens are from UK lines and our standard for females is 20 to 22" Your puppy will almost certainly end up being within FCI breed standard. Annef


----------



## jjr (Sep 29, 2010)

Some of the working lines Golden Retrievers are quite small in comparison to the big show lines. I have a very delightful small working bred Golden here she is by a Field Trial Champion. She is 19 inches at the withers. She looks a lots smaller than the show lines but is only an inch under the breed standard.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Ver Ishka looks lovely to me and in proportion, she doesnt look too small? A very cute girl


----------

